# RCI just announced extension of COVID cancellation policy to Sept 6



## tschwa2 (Jul 9, 2020)

*Travel/Cancel Information*
RCI is committed to providing you flexibility at this uncertain time. You may cancel Points and Weeks reservations for travel through August 16, 2020 and receive 100% of your Points or Trading Power back for a future reservation. A significant amount of resorts in North America plan to be in operation by August 16, 2020 and they look forward to welcoming you back on vacation. Cancellation flexibility may be available in the future for dates beyond August 16, 2020 specific to individual properties that remain closed.

When cancelling a reservation for travel through August 16, 2020 no exchange fee will be required if you rebook your cancelled vacation by December 31, 2020 for future travel. Please contact a Vacation Guide via Phone or Chat to process your request.
If you have Trading Power or Points expiring and prefer more time to plan or travel, speak to one of our Vacation Guides for additional options.
If you would like to cancel and rebook call 1-800-338-7777 (RCI Weeks), 1-877-968-7476 (RCI Points)- Monday-Friday 8AM-8PM and Saturday 8AM-5PM, chat with us on RCI.com or complete the cancellation form


----------



## moonstone (Jul 9, 2020)

I am wondering what RCI will do if the resort we booked is fully open but we, as Canadians, are not allowed to cross the border to get to the resort. Hopefully the same cancellation policy will apply.

~Diane


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 9, 2020)

moonstone said:


> I am wondering what RCI will do if the resort we booked is fully open but we, as Canadians, are not allowed to cross the border to get to the resort. Hopefully the same cancellation policy will apply.
> 
> ~Diane


If it is within those dates they will cancel even if the resort is up and running.  If it falls after those dates you need to see if they extend the policy or will make an exception.


----------



## jbiza (Jul 10, 2020)

Good information to know .

Particularly with the ongoing changes of Covid19 hotspot States  that require quarantine when coming from certain other States,
&, the airlines reduced schedules to various locations.


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 10, 2020)

Interesting that Interval hasn't updated its policy since May.


----------



## DannyTS (Jul 11, 2020)

moonstone said:


> I am wondering what RCI will do if the resort we booked is fully open but we, as Canadians, are not allowed to cross the border to get to the resort. Hopefully the same cancellation policy will apply.
> 
> ~Diane


Probably we will have to wait for an extension of this policy to cancel anything beyond August 16th. I have a short stay mid-September that I will have to cancel since, even if the border opens, there will likely still be a 14 day quarantine upon return, not worth it for us for 3 days in VT.


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 11, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> If it is within those dates they will cancel even if the resort is up and running.  If it falls after those dates you need to see if they extend the policy or will make an exception.



are you sure about that?

I mean if the resort is open there is no point in auto canceling the reservation. If the resort is closed then it makes perfectly sense.


----------



## Linda74 (Jul 11, 2020)

I also have several hundred dollars paid in fees for a Puerto Vallarta exchange. Those fees were not refunded. What happens to that money?


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 11, 2020)

Linda74 said:


> I also have several hundred dollars paid in fees for a Puerto Vallarta exchange. Those fees were not refunded. What happens to that money?


You have until 12.31.2020 to book a new exchange. The new exchange can be for any time before or after 12.31.2020


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 11, 2020)

Cyberc said:


> are you sure about that?
> 
> I mean if the resort is open there is no point in auto canceling the reservation. If the resort is closed then it makes perfectly sense.


They will allow you to cancel  (sorry not that they will automatically cancel without your direction) even if the resort is open and operating if it is within those dates.


----------



## magjrl (Jul 12, 2020)

moonstone said:


> I am wondering what RCI will do if the resort we booked is fully open but we, as Canadians, are not allowed to cross the border to get to the resort. Hopefully the same cancellation policy will apply.
> 
> ~Diane


Hi. We are Canadians too in Calgary. RCI has been wonderful to us. We booked Fairmont in BC a week ago then decided we didn’t want to stay there so bought the points protection then cancelled , all this in a week. Just on a whim I called Platinum, they gave us a voucher for the booking fee and reimbursed my credit card for the points protection. Usually you have to buy the points protection within 24 hours of booking, now you can buy it up to the day of check in. But you are asking about your USA resort. It happened to us last March. We had to cancel and they gave us a credit on file for our booking fees and for the cost of the points protection. It’s really worth it to join Platinum if you haven’t already. They answer the phones immediately and you get better service in all ways. They really go out of their way to help you even in normal times.


----------



## magjrl (Jul 12, 2020)

after our March cancel they said  June 30. I called mid June , said borders still closed, they said no problem, we’ll  advance it to Sept 30, of course we aren’t travelling anywhere in Canada in the cold, so we booked Fairmont. Discovered they are gouging with added fees, Cancelled, Platinum advanced it to Dec 30. Actually the agent told us our credit vouchers will never disappear, they will stay on file forever until we use them. We have now booked Lethbridge for August. The credit vouchers were piling up, we figured to use some up this summer. Lethbridge isn’t a favourite place of ours but we are so limited in Western Canada. At the best of times there’s nothing available ever in the summer, now with the pandemic, all the few resorts we have in the first place are really scarce. Fairmont and Lethbridge had some availability mainly because these two resorts have outrageous fees but what can we do. They have us over a barrel. We are watching every day. There are several resorts in Whistler, good luck there, we did find a week two summers ago but tough now. The Okanagan / Shuswap has two or 3 places, I’ve never seen anything available there in the last 8 summers. Sometimes we will see something in Quebec, we certainly not driving across Canada. And you guys in Ontario, have you in your life ever seen something available in the Collingwood area, I don’t think so. Anyways not to worry about RCI, they are bending over backwards to help us.


----------



## magjrl (Jul 12, 2020)

Linda74 said:


> I also have several hundred dollars paid in fees for a Puerto Vallarta exchange. Those fees were not refunded. What happens to that money?


RCI gives you a credit voucher on your file. Check with them. I hope you belong to Platinum. Everything has been wonderful with Platinum, really glad we paid the extra to join.


----------



## silentg (Jul 12, 2020)

I agree,


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 12, 2020)

magjrl said:


> after our March cancel they said  June 30. I called mid June , said borders still closed, they said no problem, we’ll  advance it to Sept 30, of course we aren’t travelling anywhere in Canada in the cold, so we booked Fairmont. Discovered they are gouging with added fees, Cancelled, Platinum advanced it to Dec 30. Actually the agent told us our credit vouchers will never disappear, they will stay on file forever until we use them. We have now booked Lethbridge for August. The credit vouchers were piling up, we figured to use some up this summer. Lethbridge isn’t a favourite place of ours but we are so limited in Western Canada. At the best of times there’s nothing available ever in the summer, now with the pandemic, all the few resorts we have in the first place are really scarce. Fairmont and Lethbridge had some availability mainly because these two resorts have outrageous fees but what can we do. They have us over a barrel. We are watching every day. There are several resorts in Whistler, good luck there, we did find a week two summers ago but tough now. The Okanagan / Shuswap has two or 3 places, I’ve never seen anything available there in the last 8 summers. Sometimes we will see something in Quebec, we certainly not driving across Canada. And you guys in Ontario, have you in your life ever seen something available in the Collingwood area, I don’t think so. Anyways not to worry about RCI, they are bending over backwards to help us.


The credit voucher RCI have given you is only good until 12.31.2020 which means you need to book something before that date but the vacation can be for anytime also after 12.31.2020.

platinum members are not getting any special breaks This is for all members.


----------



## nerodog (Jul 12, 2020)

moonstone said:


> I am wondering what RCI will do if the resort we booked is fully open but we, as Canadians, are not allowed to cross the border to get to the resort. Hopefully the same cancellation policy will apply.
> 
> ~Diane


I would hope some type of waiver system  will be put in place depending  on your homebase and ability to travel.


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 12, 2020)

nerodog said:


> I would hope some type of waiver system  will be put in place depending  on your homebase and ability to travel.


This is actually a good idea. So for Europeans which can go to the US they will get points back and also the other way around. But US citizens which can travel to US locations don’t need to be reimbursed as they can travel unless they are impacted by the 14 Days quarantine After or before travel.


----------



## moonstone (Jul 12, 2020)

magjrl said:


> And you guys in Ontario, have you in your life ever seen something available in the Collingwood area, I don’t think so.


Yes, I have seen Collingwood many times, on Last Calls, Extra Vacations and on Exchanges but since we live 45 mins away we aren't interested in staying there. If you are relying on seeing something on the RCI website then you probably wont find much if anything. If your travel dates are far enough out you should start an ongoing search as their computers match those requests before the units get put onto the website for you to see. 

~Diane


----------



## moonstone (Jul 12, 2020)

nerodog said:


> I would hope some type of waiver system  will be put in place depending  on your homebase and ability to travel.


Yes, I hope so too.  Our home (weeks) resort is in St Augustine FL and last year we booked our 2020 week for the beginning of November but I doubt we will be going. I have also used our RCI Points to book a week ahead of that stay, as well as a shorter (closer to home) trip at the end of Sept which I doubt we will be taking as well.  Our home resort week can be space banked but banking close to the check-in date wont give us as much TPUs as if we had banked it when we booked it a year ago.  Our Points expire next May 31st and if we go ahead with our usual winter in Belize we wont have much time to use the points before they expire. I know that is not RCI's fault but it would be nice if they granted an extension, even 6 months, to use up the remaining points.

~Diane


----------



## Luanne (Jul 12, 2020)

Linda74 said:


> I also have several hundred dollars paid in fees for a Puerto Vallarta exchange. Those fees were not refunded. What happens to that money?


I assume these are exchange fees?  Did you use the special link RCI has for COVID cancellations?  Or call to cancel?  Or did you just cancel online the way you would regularly?  I learned the hard way when I cancelled an exchange that I needed to call, or use the special link.  I cancelled online and there was no credit showing on my account (they aren't giving a refund).  I was able to get it corrected by calling and talking to someone.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jul 13, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I assume these are exchange fees?  Did you use the special link RCI has for COVID cancellations?  Or call to cancel?  Or did you just cancel online the way you would regularly?  I learned the hard way when I cancelled an exchange that I needed to call, or use the special link.  I cancelled online and there was no credit showing on my account (they aren't giving a refund).  I was able to get it corrected by calling and talking to someone.


I have recently used the online Chat feature to cancel a reservation in Hawaii and several weeks later to book something near home with the exchange fee credit. I’ve also used it for other transactions, and I love being able to save or print a copy of the entire Chat for my records.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 13, 2020)

TheHolleys87 said:


> I have recently used the online Chat feature to cancel a reservation in Hawaii and several weeks later to book something near home with the exchange fee credit. I’ve also used it for other transactions, and I love being able to save or print a copy of the entire Chat for my records.


I like Chat functions as well.  But in my case I called, got right in, and had my problem taken care of.


----------



## Cyberc (Aug 3, 2020)

Wondering if RCI will extend the temporarily cancellation policy to include dates in September too?


----------



## pharmacistking (Aug 3, 2020)

Cyberc said:


> Wondering if RCI will extend the temporarily cancellation policy to include dates in September too?


If the border between Canada and the US remains closed I believe they will.


----------



## DannyTS (Aug 3, 2020)

Because nothing changed for the better since they last announced the extension to August 16th, I do not see why they would not do it again.


----------



## Cyberc (Aug 3, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> Because nothing changed for the better since they last announced the extension to August 16th, I do not see why they would not do it again.


Seen from RCI perspective the resorts are open and therefore customers can’t get a refund right?


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 3, 2020)

At some point RCI has to decide if the good will is worth the revenue bleed.  Even with their policy people bitch that rci isn't extending their deposits without charging a fee.  Interval stopped their policy May 31 and have been on a case by case since.  RCI has extended twice since then.  I was surprised both times they did.  They may again but problem is, nothing is changing and can they keep going on extending the cancellation policy indefinately?


----------



## DannyTS (Aug 3, 2020)

Cyberc said:


> Seen from RCI perspective the resorts are open and therefore customers can’t get a refund right?


Many are also open now at the beginning of August but RCI did not want to start a fight with too many members I guess. RCI is not really losing anything, both the fee and the points have to be used by the end of the year for future reservations. I am curious how it will play out. FWIW, my bet is that they will extend (it may be wishful thinking).


----------



## wackymother (Aug 3, 2020)

For me, RCI is creating a lot of goodwill by having a more compassionate cancellation policy. I just had to cancel one reservation and I told the rep that I really, really appreciated their help and that I hope they continue to have a more flexible policy going forward.


----------



## escanoe (Aug 3, 2020)

I could see RCI wanting to move things to a resort by resort or case by case determination of applying their liberalized cancelation policy. However, that seems difficult to implement administratively. They don’t have much time before we hit the 8/16 wall. I expect the can will get kicked down the road again. Nothing on COVID in the USA has gotten better since last time they did it.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 4, 2020)

RCI is part of Wyndham Destinations and Wyndham just ran a sale for stays in the month of August, but also has the August 16 cancellation policy.  WorldMark has it, too.  I think they're just holding out right now until it gets a bit closer, but it seems like extending it would be the right thing for them to do.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 4, 2020)

Extended to September 6 as of today for rci.com
https://www.rci.com/pre-rci-en_US/footer/travel-cancel-information.page

*Travel/Cancel Information*
The vast majority of resorts in North America are now in operation and they look forward to welcoming you back on vacation.  For a limited time, you may still cancel Points and Weeks reservations for travel through September 6, 2020 and receive 100% of your Points or Trading Power back for a future reservation. Cancellation flexibility may continue to be available for future dates specific to individual properties that remain closed or unavailable.
When cancelling a reservation for travel through September 6, 2020 no exchange fee will be required if you rebook your cancelled vacation by December 31, 2020 for future travel. Please contact a Vacation Guide via Phone or Chat to process your request. If you have Trading Power or Points expiring and prefer more time to plan or travel, speak to one of our Vacation Guides for additional options. If you would like to cancel and rebook call 1-800-338-7777 (RCI Weeks), 1-877-968-7476 (RCI Points)- Monday-Friday 8AM-8PM and Saturday 8AM-5PM or chat with us on RCI.com.

* Please note that hotel, rental car, cruise, and activities cancellation policies are based on the individual provider and are not included in the RCI exchange cancellation policy.
** RCI will waive your next exchange fee up to the initial amount paid on your canceled vacation, if you book by December 31, 2020 for future travel


----------



## Cyberc (Aug 4, 2020)

Thanks for the update.

does through September 6th mean any checkin date which includes September 6th Checkin or does it exclude September 6th checkin?


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 4, 2020)

Cyberc said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> does through September 6th mean any checkin date which includes September 6th Checkin or does it exclude September 6th checkin?


Don't know but would think it would be inclusive of Sept 6.  Try chat at rci.com to double check.


----------



## geerlijd (Aug 5, 2020)

Yes, I just cancelled a 9/5/20 - 9/12/20 and recieved all points back and an account credit for the exchange fee.


----------



## geerlijd (Aug 5, 2020)

Cyberc said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> does through September 6th mean any checkin date which includes September 6th Checkin or does it exclude September 6th checkin?


Yes, I just cancelled a 9/5/20 - 9/12/20 and recieved all points back and an account credit for the exchange fee.


----------



## DannyTS (Aug 5, 2020)

I just cancelled a reservation for beginning of September. I used the live chat option. The lady told me the $ credit will have to be used by the end of 2020 but the points will go back to the account based on their previous maturity, they do not expire this year.

Most importantly thought, the $ credit cannot be used to book online, I still have to call or use the live chat option for that credit to be applied.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 5, 2020)

Same experience for me.  Now I have two exchange fee credits to use by 12/31/2020, but have to book w/chat or by phone.  Hoping that 2022 stuff starts showing up so I can use them.


----------



## Cyberc (Aug 6, 2020)

Eric B said:


> Same experience for me.  Now I have two exchange fee credits to use by 12/31/2020, but have to book w/chat or by phone.  Hoping that 2022 stuff starts showing up so I can use them.



I know that’s what they claim and that’s also part of the truth HOWEVER if you book from the weeks inventory then the system can see and use the credit you have on file. I know that’s how I have used one of my credits.


----------



## nerodog (Aug 6, 2020)

Cyberc said:


> I know that’s what they claim and that’s also part of the truth HOWEVER if you book from the weeks inventory then the system can see and use the credit you have on file. I know that’s how I have used one of my credits.


It appears it will be occurring  every week depending  on air traffic and restrictions.  My visit is becoming  less likely as each day passes.


----------



## Cyberc (Aug 6, 2020)

nerodog said:


> It appears it will be occurring  every week depending  on air traffic and restrictions.  My visit is becoming  less likely as each day passes.


Sorry I don’t follow?


----------



## nerodog (Aug 7, 2020)

Cyberc said:


> Sorry I don’t follow?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> RCI will be evaluating  every week is what I mean in terms of a deadline to cancel an existing  vacation and to br able to use the lounts or weeks for another property!!


----------



## Cyberc (Aug 7, 2020)

nerodog said:


> RCI will be evaluating every week is what I mean in terms of a deadline to cancel an existing vacation and to br able to use the lounts or weeks for another property!!



i Think the RCI policy is different when you compare Europe RCI and US RCI. Even though I’m located in EU I have a US RCI account and therefore the US rules applies to me.

According to the EU RCI policy you can cancel a vacation and get the credit and points back on a rolling 30 days basis. However the exchange credit will be good for 6 months counting from the day If cancellation. The later part is better than the US policy which states that the credit have to be used no later than 12/31. Furthermore the EU policy does not state that you will get your money back for points protection etc only that your RCI account will be credited and that is worse compared to the US Policy which issues a refund of said funds.


----------



## nerodog (Aug 7, 2020)

Cyberc said:


> i Think the RCI policy is different when you compare Europe RCI and US RCI. Even though I’m located in EU I have a US RCI account and therefore the US rules applies to me.
> 
> According to the EU RCI policy you can cancel a vacation and get the credit and points back on a rolling 30 days basis. However the exchange credit will be good for 6 months counting from the day If cancellation. The later part is better than the US policy which states that the credit have to be used no later than 12/31. Furthermore the EU policy does not state that you will get your money back for points protection etc only that your RCI account will be credited and that is worse compared to the US Policy which issues a refund of said funds.


Thank you for the info.  I,  too use an American  account and wasnt aware of this. I had called  yesterday and that's what the rep told me as I have a scheduled  week in mid Sept.  I'm concerned  about the quarantine  period as well as the current lack of air bridges so I wanted to know my options.


----------



## nerodog (Aug 7, 2020)

Does the travel have to occur by Dec 2020 or would I have to book another week by Dec 2020 to utilize  my exchange  fee?


----------



## Eric B (Aug 7, 2020)

It’s book by 12/31/2020, stay whenever your deposits are good through.


----------



## nerodog (Aug 7, 2020)

Eric B said:


> It’s book by 12/31/2020, stay whenever your deposits are good through.


Super... that takes the pressure off.


----------



## timeshare trader (Aug 11, 2020)

magjrl said:


> after our March cancel they said  June 30. I called mid June , said borders still closed, they said no problem, we’ll  advance it to Sept 30, of course we aren’t travelling anywhere in Canada in the cold, so we booked Fairmont. Discovered they are gouging with added fees, Cancelled, Platinum advanced it to Dec 30. Actually the agent told us our credit vouchers will never disappear, they will stay on file forever until we use them. We have now booked Lethbridge for August. The credit vouchers were piling up, we figured to use some up this summer. Lethbridge isn’t a favourite place of ours but we are so limited in Western Canada. At the best of times there’s nothing available ever in the summer, now with the pandemic, all the few resorts we have in the first place are really scarce. Fairmont and Lethbridge had some availability mainly because these two resorts have outrageous fees but what can we do. They have us over a barrel. We are watching every day. There are several resorts in Whistler, good luck there, we did find a week two summers ago but tough now. The Okanagan / Shuswap has two or 3 places, I’ve never seen anything available there in the last 8 summers. Sometimes we will see something in Quebec, we certainly not driving across Canada. And you guys in Ontario, have you in your life ever seen something available in the Collingwood area, I don’t think so. Anyways not to worry about RCI, they are bending over backwards to help us.


start an ongoing search.  I bet you will match something very quickly.


----------



## Coach Boon (Aug 19, 2020)

Obviously, the COVID credit only applies to cancellations until September.
I just ran into an issue. I have weeks and found a place in the U.S, I'm Canadian so I put it on hold for Nov 2021. I spoke to the on-line agent and she confirmed that our exchange fee of $330 CAD would not be refunded if we canceled the booking after 24 or 48 hrs (sorry, I forget the exact time).  I'd be ok if they charged a small administrative fee to make the change and credit me the difference. No doubt this has been their policy all along but with so much uncertainty they should change this non-refundable exchange fee policy. If you throw in Trade Protection at $64 USD, (~83 CAD), you're looking at $413 in extra vacation costs. This is nickel and dime stuff that's turning into dollar stuff. 

It's not a price I'm willing to pay. I can apply that cost to vacation and go when I'm more certain of travel conditions.


----------



## Cyberc (Aug 19, 2020)

Coach Boon said:


> Obviously, the COVID credit only applies to cancellations until September.
> I just ran into an issue. I have weeks and found a place in the U.S, I'm Canadian so I put it on hold for Nov 2021. I spoke to the on-line agent and she confirmed that our exchange fee of $330 CAD would not be refunded if we canceled the booking after 24 or 48 hrs (sorry, I forget the exact time).  I'd be ok if they charged a small administrative fee to make the change and credit me the difference. No doubt this has been their policy all along but with so much uncertainty they should change this non-refundable exchange fee policy. If you throw in Trade Protection at $64 USD, (~83 CAD), you're looking at $413 in extra vacation costs. This is nickel and dime stuff that's turning into dollar stuff.
> 
> It's not a price I'm willing to pay. I can apply that cost to vacation and go when I'm more certain of travel conditions.



you dont pay an extra $413 to confirm the exchange now. That’s of course only if you previously had an exchange which got cancelled due to COVID-19. 

You only pay the points protection fee IF you decide to get it.

otherwise the fees are as they have been for quite some time.

If you confirm today you have until close of business tomorrow to cancel and get your money back. You don’t need to buy the points protection plan now. If you wait more than 30 days the fee is higher but you can add it until the day before checkin or maybe even until checkin day.


----------



## Coach Boon (Aug 19, 2020)

Cyberc said:


> you dont pay an extra $413 to confirm the exchange now. That’s of course only if you previously had an exchange which got cancelled due to COVID-19.
> 
> You only pay the points protection fee IF you decide to get it.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Cyberc for replying. I suspect we'll not trade for November and see what happens to travel next year. I'm pretty sure the border will be open and there will be no quarantines in place but It's not something I want to roll the dice on at the moment.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 19, 2020)

I am still waiting for RCI to extend the 9/6 date so that I will receive a refund/credit for my exchange fee and have my TPU's returned for our 9/12-9/19 Royal Regency Paris exchange!

Come on, RCI! 

BTW, is there an email address for RCI so that I can plead my case to them via that medium? Or a Facebook page if I need to go public?
Our flights have been refunded by UA and AA, we cannot quarantine for 2 weeks as required by the French gov't, and every other component of our now moot Europe trip has been refunded!


----------



## escanoe (Aug 19, 2020)

Logging onto the site and chatting with them is my favorite way to communicate with them. When you are done you have a handy transcript to save and there is no ambiguity. I have been doing my COVID rebookings when possible that way and always have them reaffirm what my current credit is for future exchanges so I have a good record.



beejaybeeohio said:


> I am still waiting for RCI to extend the 9/6 date so that I will receive a refund/credit for my exchange fee and have my TPU's returned for our 9/12-9/19 Royal Regency Paris exchange!
> 
> Come on, RCI!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 19, 2020)

I too am taking a wait and see attitude.  

I have a Washington DC stay in October.  Not sure anything is open or will be open by then that I had planned on doing.  So no reason to go for me if all the museums remain closed.   

But I also booked it with my HGVC account, so HGVC cancellation rules apply because of the HGVC corporate portal and not individual account.  So I will wait until the 32 days prior to make a decision on that one.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 19, 2020)

beejaybeeohio said:


> I am still waiting for RCI to extend the 9/6 date so that I will receive a refund/credit for my exchange fee and have my TPU's returned for our 9/12-9/19 Royal Regency Paris exchange!
> 
> Come on, RCI!
> 
> ...


Yes, try feedback@rci.com - that's their Customer Care dept and you'll probably get a response.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 25, 2020)

Laurie said:


> Yes, try feedback@rci.com - that's their Customer Care dept and you'll probably get a response.



Thanks, Laurie. It worked! Just received an email from RCI that due to the unique circumstances of my request my TPUs have been returned to my account and I've a credit toward a future exchange that must be booked by the end of this year!


----------



## Papa2015 (Sep 1, 2020)

I have a week planned in Las Vegas on 9/25... just chatted with an RCI rep and asked if there are plans to extend the cancellation policy now in effect through Sept. 6th. She replied that they are monitoring the situation and a new update if any should be announced soon. Advised me to keep checking.  Oh well!


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Sep 2, 2020)

@Papa2015 
Try feedback@rci.com as Laurie suggested for me. Granted Las Vegas is within the US so RCI may not be as amenable to allowing you to cancel with return of TPUs and a credit of exchnage fee as they were with my request to do so for our Paris trade, but it never hurts to ask.
If there are any specific reasons, such as health issues, age, flight cancellations, etc. to make you appeal more appealing, be sure to include them in your email.


----------



## nerodog (Sep 2, 2020)

beejaybeeohio said:


> @Papa2015
> Try feedback@rci.com as Laurie suggested for me. Granted Las Vegas is within the US so RCI may not be as amenable to allowing you to cancel with return of TPUs and a credit of exchnage fee as they were with my request to do so for our Paris trade, but it never hurts to ask.
> If there are any specific reasons, such as health issues, age, flight cancellations, etc. to make you appeal more appealing, be sure to include them in your email.


Thx..I've written even tho I did the protection.  However,  I understand  that I'm protected if the resort  cancels/closes.  I'll see what happens.


----------



## nerodog (Sep 3, 2020)

Papa2015 said:


> I have a week planned in Las Vegas on 9/25... just chatted with an RCI rep and asked if there are plans to extend the cancellation policy now in effect through Sept. 6th. She replied that they are monitoring the situation and a new update if any should be announced soon. Advised me to keep checking.  Oh well!


Hi..I called today about this issue for a mid Sept  week.  My guide said there would be another announcement  coming and to call back next week. She  said returned exchange  fee and trading points would also be returned.  I'll check in again next week.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 3, 2020)

nerodog said:


> Hi..I called today about this issue for a mid Sept  week.  My guide said there would be another announcement  coming and to call back next week. She  said returned exchange  fee and trading points would also be returned.  I'll check in again next week.


Good - they should return everything if they agree this is a covid-related cancellation - exchange fee by coupon in your account with a date limit, usually 6 months from cancel date, plus all original TPU's, plus refund on the cost of the cancellation protection policy you purchased, either to your credit card or by check. I've had 3 TS weeks from 2 separate trips returned this way now. 

I jumped the gun on one week, and ate the exchange fee and some TPU's, because I thought I didn't want to forfeit any additional TPU's, so it does pay to wait if possible - it would have been better had I waited on that one.


----------



## Papa2015 (Sep 3, 2020)

I’m new to this- What are TPU’s?


----------



## nerodog (Sep 4, 2020)

Papa2015 said:


> I’m




Trading  Power Unit


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Sep 4, 2020)

Papa2015 said:


> I’m new to this- What are TPU’s?





nerodog said:


> Trading  Power Unit


TPUs are the “currency” that Weeks exchanges are made in. For instance, one of my weeks brings me 40 TPUs when I deposit it to RCI, and the exchange to Massanutten I have booked for October will cost me 7 TPUs.


----------



## xstatic (Sep 4, 2020)

Just got off the telephone with RCI. Their Covid-19 cancellation policy will change effective Sept 6th. Formerly, a member could cancel within 30 days of checkin and have all transaction fees and points transferred to a special account to be re booked by Dec. 31 2020. Now, one must purchase points protection in order to get any type of ongoing value in the event that a reservation has to be cancelled. The new points protection program has a 33% price increase, but now includes transaction fee protection provided it is re booked before March 31 2021. Any cancellations made prior to Sept 6 will continue to be available under the old policy until Dec 31 2020.
The old points protection program will be applied to old reservations provided it is paid for before Saturday Sept 6 at the old prices. The Transaction fee credit will be available as outlined in the new program. If you want to protect your transaction fee, put points protection in place before Saturday!


----------



## Papa2015 (Sep 4, 2020)

TheHolleys87 said:


> TPUs are the “currency” that Weeks exchanges are made in. For instance, one of my weeks brings me 40 TPUs when I deposit it to RCI, and the exchange to Massanutten I have booked for October will cost me 7 TPUs.


Thanks for the explanation!! We own at Massanutten - are you going to Summit?


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Sep 4, 2020)

Papa2015 said:


> Thanks for the explanation!! We own at Massanutten - are you going to Summit?


No, lol, we’ll be in the older part, Shenandoah Villas!


----------



## Papa2015 (Sep 4, 2020)

xstatic said:


> Just got off the telephone with RCI. Their Covid-19 cancellation policy will change effective Sept 6th. Formerly, a member could cancel within 30 days of checkin and have all transaction fees and points transferred to a special account to be re booked by Dec. 31 2020. Now, one must purchase points protection in order to get any type of ongoing value in the event that a reservation has to be cancelled. The new points protection program has a 33% price increase, but now includes transaction fee protection provided it is re booked before March 31 2021. Any cancellations made prior to Sept 6 will continue to be available under the old policy until Dec 31 2020.
> The old points protection program will be applied to old reservations provided it is paid for before Saturday Sept 6 at the old prices. The Transaction fee credit will be available as outlined in the new program. If you want to protect your transaction fee, put points protection in place before Saturday!


Oh. thanks soo much for posting this.. I've been checking RCI's cancellation policy everyday.
You stated that :  _Any cancellations made prior to Sept 6 will continue to be available under the old policy until Dec 31 2020. _You mean that any TRAVEL dates until Sept. 6th will continue to be available under the old policy, correct?  We are scheduled to travel on September 18th, so we would have to pay the cancellation fee of $104.00, correct?  
Again, I am so glad you posted.. Thank you!


----------



## Papa2015 (Sep 4, 2020)

TheHolleys87 said:


> No, lol, we’ll be in the older part, Shenandoah Villas!


We don't go very often, (we live in TX, also)  but it has very low MF's. Have a great time!


----------



## nerodog (Sep 4, 2020)

Papa2015 said:


> Oh. thanks soo much for posting this.. I've been checking RCI's cancellation policy everyday.
> You stated that :  _Any cancellations made prior to Sept 6 will continue to be available under the old policy until Dec 31 2020. _You mean that any TRAVEL dates until Sept. 6th will continue to be available under the old policy, correct?  We are scheduled to travel on September 18th, so we would have to pay the cancellation fee of $104.00, correct?
> Again, I am so glad you posted.. Thank you!


Did you purchase the vacation protection  ? I did . I was told  I would receive my trading power and exchange  fee .My trip is mid Sept also  but due to covid  ,flights have been cancelled  into USA for certain destinations.  In my case, cancelled and a 14 day quarantine  upon arrival .


----------



## Papa2015 (Sep 4, 2020)

nerodog said:


> Did you purchase the vacation protection  ? I did . I was told  I would receive my trading power and exchange  fee .My trip is mid Sept also  but due to covid  ,flights have been cancelled  into USA for certain destinations.  In my case, cancelled and a 14 day quarantine  upon arrival .


I'm surprised that RCI required you to pay the protection fee, being that you must quarantine and have your flight cancelled.  You have a much better reason for them to make and exception and extend the cancellation policy for you past Sept. 6th. Just noticed you live in Portugal?


----------



## moonstone (Sep 4, 2020)

Thanks for posting that information.  I guess I will be giving RCI a call tomorrow to see what they will be doing with our 10 day stay beginning Sept.26th in Virginia. The Canadian-US border is closed until Sept 21st and many up here (incl. Gov't officials) speculate it will be extended again. We did not purchase (& never have) any type of points protection, and the points that were used expire next May so hopefully we will be able to use them up by then. It would be nice if RCI let us extend our usage for another 6 months past our normal end use date.  We also have a 2+ week stay (our home week & the $99. RCI special) booked in Florida beginning Oct.24th. I really doubt we will be allowed to travel (especially to FL) by then either.  We were driving to both locations so no flights/rental cars were involved, thank goodness. 


~Diane


----------



## nerodog (Sep 5, 2020)

Papa2015 said:


> I'm surprised that RCI required you to pay the protection fee, being that you must quarantine and have your flight cancelled.  You have a much better reason for them to make and exception and extend the cancellation policy for you past Sept. 6th. Just noticed you live in Portugal?


Yes that's true.  I still had to pay the protection.  I agree with  you and have called a few times.  Same answer!


----------



## Skicop (Sep 5, 2020)

last month i booked 2 trades for next year. RCI tried to sell me the protection advising for it and that "most everyone" was taking it....but as i questioned more i asked if i cancel what happens to the expiration date of the points you restore and they said they remain the same. Since both weeks i booked were for points that were expiring i said "so you're telling me i should NOT take the protection"? and they sheepishly said ..... "yes"..... know what you are paying for......


----------



## Cyberc (Sep 5, 2020)

So with the new rules starting tomorrow or the day after. What am I getting if I purchase the protection today vs waiting until after new rules are in affect?


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 5, 2020)

Cyberc said:


> So with the new rules starting tomorrow or the day after. What am I getting if I purchase the protection today vs waiting until after new rules are in affect?


who knows since they aren't publishing anything until tomorrow.  The word from some rci agent seems to be that you will get the same thing today paying the lower fee as you will get tomorrow (points back plus exchange fee back as coupon good for 6 months).  If that is incorrect since you likely won't get that in writing you would just be getting your points back but forfeit your exchange fee if you cancel- that's the policy that comes up if you add protection currently.


----------



## Papa2015 (Sep 5, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> who knows since they aren't publishing anything until tomorrow.  The word from some rci agent seems to be that you will get the same thing today paying the lower fee as you will get tomorrow (points back plus exchange fee back as coupon good for 6 months).  If that is incorrect since you likely won't get that in writing you would just be getting your points back but forfeit your exchange fee if you cancel- that's the policy that comes up if you add protection currently.





tschwa2 said:


> who knows since they aren't publishing anything until tomorrow.  The word from some rci agent seems to be that you will get the same thing today paying the lower fee as you will get tomorrow (points back plus exchange fee back as coupon good for 6 months).  If that is incorrect since you likely won't get that in writing you would just be getting your points back but forfeit your exchange fee if you cancel- that's the policy that comes up if you add protection currently.


Confused. My husband called RCI yesterday evening spoke to an agent and explained that we had a back to back trip starting on the _18th_ _of Septembe_r to AZ and then Vegas on the 25th..  He explained that we booked the Vegas week prior to COVID, and were wanting to cancel.  She told us to call on Tuesday, (as Monday is a holiday) and said they would be making some changes then.  She apologized for not being more helpful, but said to just wait until Tuesday and they will look at our situation then.  My husband didn't ask her about the $104 protection fee, as the policy is clearly listed on the cancellation portion of our confirmation...

_Protect your Deposit Trading Power with Trading Power Protection.
With Trading Power Protection, if your confirmed RCI Exchange vacation is changed or cancelled for any reason the Deposit Trading Power used for that exchange will be fully restored.
Add Trading Power Protection for just 104.00 USD . Trading Power Protection can be purchased from 01-Jun-2020 to 18-Sep-2020._

Trading Power Protection can be purchased until the day of our check in, 18 September.   The same message is on our Vegas confirmation page and can be purchased until the 25th, the day we check into Vegas.  _Says nothing about crediting back exchange fees. _ I wonder if fee was held for future vacations to those with special circumstances,  for example, cancelled flights coming from Europe or Canada and/or quarantine rules they must follow. 

Guess we'll wait until Tuesday.. If anyone gets a different answer, let us know!


----------



## bnoble (Sep 5, 2020)

If memory serves, you have until close of business the next day to cancel a protection purchase. If hats true, it might be worth getting it now and then deciding what you want to do on the 6th. If the announcement doesn’t come until Tuesday, can drop and rebuy.


----------



## nerodog (Sep 5, 2020)

nerodog said:


> Yes that's true.  I still had to pay the protection.  I agree with  you and have called a few times.  Same answer!


My latest response! I received an answer today from feedback RCI.  I will receive refund of protection, receive my points back to my account  and a credit for my exchange  fee to book a new vacation.  I must complete  by Dec 31, 2020 but travel can occur after that.


----------



## nerodog (Sep 5, 2020)

Papa2015 said:


> Confused. My husband called RCI yesterday evening spoke to an agent and explained that we had a back to back trip starting on the _18th_ _of Septembe_r to AZ and then Vegas on the 25th..  He explained that we booked the Vegas week prior to COVID, and were wanting to cancel.  She told us to call on Tuesday, (as Monday is a holiday) and said they would be making some changes then.  She apologized for not being more helpful, but said to just wait until Tuesday and they will look at our situation then.  My husband didn't ask her about the $104 protection fee, as the policy is clearly listed on the cancellation portion of our confirmation...
> 
> _Protect your Deposit Trading Power with Trading Power Protection.
> 
> ...


----------



## nerodog (Sep 5, 2020)

Received my protection  fee refund. See post for further details.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 5, 2020)

nerodog said:


> Received my protection  fee refund. See post for further details.


Do you belong to RCI North America or another RCI?  Where do they have listed as living (which country) and where were you exchanging to?  It sounds like you were offered an exception based on circumstances vs a cancellation based on specific policies that may not apply to someone exchanging within their home country through RCI North America.


----------



## nerodog (Sep 5, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> Do you belong to RCI North America or another RCI?  Where do they have listed as living (which country) and where were you exchanging to?  It sounds like you were offered an exception based on circumstances vs a cancellation based on specific policies that may not apply to someone exchanging within their home country through RCI North America.


North America  ..I kept it as I have a USA address as well. Yes you may be right
 I was given an exception  possibly as I cant fly into USA during my time to Vermont.


If I had been in Massachusetts  already and chose to cancel  it may  have been a different  outcome as theres no quarantine   from Mass to Vt.  So the resort is open. I imagine  each case is reviewed .


----------



## Cyberc (Sep 6, 2020)

As per 07.30.2020 RCI updated their European cancellation policy.

European customers can cancel their exchange vacation until marts 2021 if one of the following applies to their vacation.
1. The resort is closed
2. Restrictions so you can’t travel to your choice of destination 
3. You or one from your travel party have a health condition which increases the risks of COVID-19 Health problems. 
4.local restrictions So you can’t enjoy your vacation as planned.

the points will be credited back to your account and you will get a exchange credit too.

I wonder why RCI would have two so very different cancellation policies in place with the rumored US policy and the European policy.


----------



## escanoe (Sep 6, 2020)

I just made an exchange for mid October yesterday and would have bought insurance if it was clear this is the case. It looks like to me the price to add on insurance (regular old for all I can tell) has stayed at $64.00 USD. Isn’t that what it has been?



Cyberc said:


> So with the new rules starting tomorrow or the day after. What am I getting if I purchase the protection today vs waiting until after new rules are in affect?


----------



## Papa2015 (Sep 6, 2020)

Here it is... RCI posted tonight: 

*Travel/Cancel Information*
The vast majority of resorts in North America are now in operation and they look forward to welcoming you back on vacation. There are great vacation destinations waiting for you! If your plans change or you are unable to travel we have options for you.

*Exchanges booked prior to September 7, 2020*

If your plans change or you need to cancel a reservation booked prior to September 7, 2020, the Trading Power will be returned to you without penalty to book another reservation if cancelled by December 31, 2020.
For a limited time, RCI is pleased to offer enhanced Trading Power that now covers your exchange fee should you need to cancel. Purchase the enhanced protection before December 31, 2020, and if you are unable to travel, you’ll receive an exchange fee coupon for a future exchange valid for rebooking through March 31, 2021**. Protection always covers your Trading Power when purchased.
If you already purchased Trading Power or are adding it for your previously confirmed reservation, you’re covered if unable to travel by March 31, 2021**
*Exchanges booked on or after September 7, 2020*

If your plans change or you need to cancel a new reservation, the standard RCI cancellation policy would apply if you don’t have Trading Power Protection for that booking.
For a limited time, you may purchase the enhanced Trading Power before December 31, 2020, and if you are unable to travel, you’ll receive an exchange fee coupon for a future exchange valid for rebooking through March 31, 2021** if you need to cancel. Protection always covers your Trading Power when purchased.
If individual resorts remain closed or are otherwise unavailable for travel, additional cancellation flexibility may continue to be available.

If you have Trading Power expiring and prefer more time to plan or travel, speak to one of our Travel Guides for additional options.

For additional information or to book your next vacation call 1-800-338-7777 (RCI Weeks) - Monday-Friday 8AM-8PM and Saturday 8AM-5PM or chat with us on RCI.com

* Please note that hotel, rental car, resort rental, cruise, and activities cancellation policies are based on the individual provider and are not included in the RCI exchange cancellation policy ** RCI will waive your next exchange fee up to the initial amount paid on your canceled vacation if you have Trading Power for that reservation. Exchange fee coupon valid for rebooking through March 31, 2021 for future travel up to the expiration of the Trading Power used for that transaction


----------

